# these rims are off the hook.



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

I think these are going to look tight on my green '98 200. What yall think?
Tenzo Sinko


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

too many different colors... green car, red and black rims...


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> too many different colors... green car, red and black rims...


i have a carbon fiber hood and black projector halo headlights


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> i have a carbon fiber hood and black projector halo headlights



but i think with the red it might throw things off... if your car was red... or the stripes were green, that would be hott

btw is that 499 EACH for 15in wheels with tires or for all 4??


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> but i think with the red it might throw things off... if your car was red... or the stripes were green, that would be hott
> 
> btw is that 499 EACH for 15in wheels with tires or for all 4??


it is for all 4. i think i ordered the last set.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> it is for all 4. i think i ordered the last set.


oh ok cause i bought 18's with tires for 600 b4, thought it was a little steep for i lol./..


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> oh ok cause i bought 18's with tires for 600 b4, thought it was a little steep for i lol./..


what kind did u get and where from?


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

i like those with a red car!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Are you going for a Christmas theme? Only messin' with ya, although I do think if they had green instead of red it would look alot better. Besides the colors, those are pretty nice.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

teh fugly rims


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

lol yall think they gonna look stupid? i barely ordered them.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> what kind did u get and where from?


they were enkei's... dont remember the type... a discontinued line, i got them from a speed shop in cali on ebay... 600 + shipping included pirelli p6000 z rated tires... i loved those rims.. had them on my max.. .when i got rid of the car i sold them to my friend... they got jacked 4 days later...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

do those rims have pink outter edge?lol


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

LOL Quit hatin. i shouldnt have made this post lol.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

LOL....I'm not into the black gunmetal too much. I'm more of a chrome kinda guy...but we ain't hatin'. Maybe you can paint the red stripe green when you get them...then it'll look hot.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

meh...Tenzo...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i was thinking about doing that to my se-r wheels when i wanted to some red accents to my car (i have the silver color) but instead i just painted them solid black. i HATE CHROME WHEELS because they are so heavy and normally look like truck wheel crap! but i have been tossing around the idea of polishing my se-r wheels i think the would be cool because they are light to begine with an the style isnt big and chunky (that my main problem with chrome wheels....the chunky style) but i like those wheels, but i agree with the green car thing...........may not look good. but black wheels are good :thumbup: *cough* should have gotten maglights. lol


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

Those are replica Mugen RnR wheels. A Honda wheel basically. They are normally forged and sell for about $400/wheel as they are very light.

Rota makes a replica called teh GroupN as well. Although they are replicas and whatnot, I would look into something less "honda" personally.

Color wise, yea..they look good on black, red, or white and thats about it. Green I am not sold on.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Them rims are HOT.... I Dont know what yall talkin bout. :loser:


----------

